# which camelbak?



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

i wanna get a camelbak but there are a ton of choices. i ride 2 trails here in florida. 1 that has the trail head in the middle with each 2-4 mile loop ending right back at the truck where you started from. the other one is 2 miles from parking and isnt worth going to unless you are willing to do 10-15 miles on the trails. i also wanna move my gear from the pouch under the seat to a "storage" compartment in the camelbak. 

given that info, what would yall recommend?


----------



## nugzboltz (Apr 8, 2007)

Personally I like bigger packs, and I have a mule from about 5 years ago that easily fits a multitool, spare tube, pump, and various other things like wallet and snacks. I'm pretty sure the newer ones can hold even more. 

The Hawg is the next step up if the mule doesn't cut it, but I would say the mule is a good baseline pack.


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

this one?

https://www.pricepoint.com/detail/1...71-Hydration/Camelbak-M.U.L.E.-100oz-2010.htm


----------



## rokclmb (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a camelbak havoc. It can hold 100oz of water and has a pretty good storage area. It's one of their packs that were designed for mountain biking. It has straps to hold your protective gear, including a full face helmet, when you're not needing them. I don't think they make them anymore but if you can find one online they are pretty reasonably priced. Mine was $30.


----------



## joytron (Sep 5, 2010)

I have never run out of water with a 70oz pack on a twelve mile ride. 
This is what I have and it works well, love that it sits higher up on my back, so it does not get in the way or move around, plenty of little pockets too. I got it for around $35 shipped so maybe if you are patient you can find a camelbak for cheap. If you are not to particular they usually have hydration packs on sale at Big 5 for around 25 that work quite well and they are cool about returns. 
http://www.sunnysports.com/prod/CMLCW.html?ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=CMLCWRD


----------



## Dynomiker (Oct 14, 2010)

Ive had an Camelbak Ambush for a few years and love it. 100oz external fill plus a some storage. It has the bite valve guard, to keep any mud or dirt off of it. Plus the flow valve, as well as insulated tube. Got it new for a great price on ebay. Check it out.


----------



## DesertCrawler (Sep 28, 2010)

If you live in the desert, 100oz may not even be enough for longer rides. Under-hydration is common (not just in the desert) and especially nasty when exerting one's self. I think you'll find most agree: a 70oz bladder won't hold more, but a 100 oz will hold less.

The MULE is a great pack.


----------



## Nos482 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just got a Osprey Raptor 6 since I prefer the smaller packs. I love it, replaced my old Lobo, and my brother got rid of his MULE for the Raptor 10. So far no complaints, Osprey makes a super fine pack


----------



## splithigh (Sep 13, 2010)

Nate- I just bought the Camelbak Mule NV from sunnysports.com and think its pretty damn good. Its got a ton of room and fits real nice. I ended up paying less than 80 bucks. I think it was well worth the money, especially the newer style with the ventilation on the back.


----------



## one4teen (Jul 13, 2010)

I use a Dakine Shuttle. It can hold 2 liters, but I rarely fill it that much. I also have my tool and spare tube, clif bar, pump, and too much other crap in there. I really like the size. It's just right for 2-3 hour rides. I also have a larger Hydrapak Laguna that can hold 3 liters and even more stuff, but haven't broken it out yet. The dakine sports a hydrapak bladder and bitevalve, very nice. Scope out sales, buy one cheap and be happy.


----------



## svmike (Sep 23, 2007)

+1 on the Osprey Raptor


----------



## Tripp (Nov 10, 2010)

I use my Army issue, black MULE. It's 100oz which I recommend. Being the most important thing you can bring with you. It's small and durable and has two very spacious compartments that can hold most anything you'll need. I take my DSLR Camera, repair kits, phone, snacks, extra clothing, etc and it works great.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

Mule or Rouge. It depends on how much water you go through and how much you like to lug around.


----------



## newnan3 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a Camelbak Cloudwalker...........It works as designed. 

But I would consider looking into a pak that doesnt get as sweaty in the back especially since you live in FL.

I dont have any experience with other brands and how they handle sweaty back but maybe something to consider.


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

i am in the exact same boat, I do 2-3 hr rides, should i go for a lobo or a mule ? Is a mule noticeably heavier than the lobo? Is the extra storage worht it?

Both on sale 54$ lobo and 62 for Mule, 69 for Mule NV.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think the storage weight in something that size is negligible and you never have to fill it unless you feel you need to, but again I'm used to backpacking and road marching with serious weight. The pack itself is super light so it's up to you how much you pack with you.


----------



## fourflys (May 19, 2010)

it really depends on how long you'll be out... the normally accepted rule for how much to drink is one water bottle (24oz or so bottle) per hour... so, a 72oz pack should last you 3 hours... then it just depends on how much storage room you need...

the thing I'll say about camelback packs is all the ones I've seen doesn't have anything to make it stand off your back for ventilation... that's why I got a different brand...


----------



## Honest Bob (Aug 22, 2010)

I prefer the hydrapack system over the camebak. Easier to clean.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Honest Bob said:


> I prefer the hydrapack system over the camebak. Easier to clean.


+100 I have a 2010 Fox Oasis that uses the Hydrapack baldder system. I like the pack and bladder a lot. The pack is durable, has lots of pockets, and to me looks great. (You can find them cheaper than what I linked)

-Brett


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow - this photo is probably being used somewhere as the ultimate example of what moire in a digital photo looks like. I mean...damn. I assume that to the naked eye these packs have no strange patterns on them at all.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i use a hydrapack chute and can fit tire levers, multitool, chain tool, cell phone, wallet, and mini pump in there no problem. dont know if you need a bigger bladder for florida but you really dont need a big pack if you are creative with your space.


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

check this one; they always change their name. 70 oz. is plenty if you have were to refill every lap
http://www.camelbak.com/sports-recreation/spring-summer-hydration-packs/2010-octane-xct.aspx
The side pockets are great


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

Honest Bob said:


> I prefer the hydrapack system over the camebak. Easier to clean.


Chainlove just had the hydrapack big sur 100oz pack for $29. I jumped on it. I'm sure it will pop back up sometime over the next few days.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

Clones123 said:


> Wow - this photo is probably being used somewhere as the ultimate example of what moire in a digital photo looks like. I mean...damn. I assume that to the naked eye these packs have no strange patterns on them at all.


That's what I was thinking. Also, that pattern would look really cool if it was there.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

How long do you ride? Your body can only absorb about 30oz per hour. . Anything more is just going to slosh around and be uncomfortable, so if you're only going out for an hour or two at a time then 70oz should be more than enough. 

I ditched my older, cheap camelback for a bottle during the particularly brutal summer we just had. It bounced around... tightening straps made it more uncomfortable. Moreover, it made my back so hot and sweaty it just wasn't worth it, The whole southeast is muggy during the summer, but you have it worse than most in FL. The heat and sweat doesn't seem to bother a lot of people, but it became a big deal to me (i'm a sweat-hog anyway). 

You might want to look into small-profile packs like the Octane XCT 70, or a wingnut assualt/splitback. The smaller profile should will help with sweat, and hopefully bounce less than the bigger packs with "ventilation strips". Both have side pockets that make things accessible while riding. Limited space, but enough for cell, multi-tool, car-key, and a couple of gels, it seems. I have an awesomestrap (which I love, btw) for my tube and multi-tool, so should have plenty of room for my 1.5 - 3 hour rides. 

The wingnuts are expensive b/c you have to buy a bladder on top of the already-pricey pack. I'm getting a new pack b/c I'm better conditioned and sometimes don't want to stop or wait for a smooth patch to take a drink. Would like the wingnut but leaning towards the XCT and hope the pack transfers over eventually to a wingnut.


----------



## chode (Sep 16, 2010)

Carraig042 said:


> +100 I have a 2010 Fox Oasis that uses the Hydrapack baldder system. I like the pack and bladder a lot. The pack is durable, has lots of pockets, and to me looks great. (You can find them cheaper than what I linked)
> 
> -Brett


 i like the looks of the oasis. i plan on getting this one very soon.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

If you want to carry 70oz in a 100oz bladder, you can do that. But if you want to carry 100oz in a 70oz bladder, it won't hold that much. That said, if you find a 70oz pack won't cut it, you can always just get a bigger one.

I would also take a look at some other brands like Osprey and Deuter. They both have some nice offerings.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 10, 2010)

Clones123 said:


> Wow - this photo is probably being used somewhere as the ultimate example of what moire in a digital photo looks like. I mean...damn. I assume that to the naked eye these packs have no strange patterns on them at all.


I found it on google.. was too lazy to take a pic of mine and load it up. Is kinda weird though.


----------



## Emerett (Nov 14, 2010)

When I picked mine up ten years ago, I got the smallest backpack shaped model they had. 

I have always regretted it, there is no extra room for equipment whatsoever. 

So I'd recomend one of the larger models, if you dont need the space, use the straps to shrink it up.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I really like the Camelback Rim Runner for everything outdoors.


----------



## jstaples (Apr 27, 2010)

Just wanted to update. I got my hydrapack big sur in the mail last night. It isn't noticeably heavier than the Coleman pack I have been using. 

There is plenty of room for tools, spares, phone, wallet, keys, snacks, and I even fit in a pair of scrubs for my commute to work this morning. I'm thinking it is going to be the perfect size for a 3-4 hour ride.


----------



## JeffRock (Aug 23, 2010)

Ive got a Army issue camelbak mule. Love it!
100oZ. Never had to fill it all the way. I'd rather have to much water, than not enough.


----------



## MI-29er (Jun 5, 2009)

*+1 on the Havoc*

I use the Havoc. I have a spare tube, muli tool, Co2 (big can) first aid bandges, and other items. It has an area for a wallet cell phone and keys. Plus 100 oz water. Light weight and comfy...


----------



## washington_desert_rat (Aug 30, 2010)

Campmor has the Camelbac "Hawg", 100oz hydration pack with some additional storage. Weight is under 3lbs empty. $69.95 on sale (they just announced it on Facebook). It's insulated, too. The hydration pack I use now is a Coleman I bought at WalMart for $28. It's light but the storage is minimal and no insulation. I'm thinking about getting this one. (I have no connection with Campmor, by the way.)


----------



## Cassafrass (Oct 17, 2010)

I picked up the girl version of the MULE and loooooove it! Lots of storage without allowing you to get too bulky, holds up to 100oz of water, super adjustable, easy to wear, and it has little pads on the side that touches your back, to help with airflow. I haven't worn it in the heat of summer (hello central texas) so I'll have to update y'all on that in 6mos or so.


----------



## newbaumturk (Jul 19, 2015)

i use a klim nac pak. i originally purchased it for dirt biking but found it is awesome for mountain biking . the tool pouch is excellent. all tools in one spot, no digging for them in the pak. there is a lot of extra storage but when you dont have much in there it compresses well and doesnt feel to big. the hydration pouch is very large but as stated earlier you dont have to fill it for the short rides. there are also loops and straps on the exterior for holding gear. really nice for tools when making / maintaining trails. when not in use they are tight to the pak and dont get in the way. i have been using mine for 4 years now with no problem or complaint 
Nac Pak


----------



## ZHaunDK (Oct 9, 2014)

i normally use a solomon trail 12. i use it 90% of the time. But i got a camelbak lobo free with a race entry and its perfect for longer bike races. 3L bladder, room for cell and credit cards in one pocket and tire, levers, multitool, co2 in the other pocket. would suggest it as far as camelbaks go.

But i don like the nozzles on camelbaks generally.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Hmmm, this is an old thread. Hate when most of the pics are MIA.

Regardless of pack, I'm a huge fan of Hydrapack bladders. They open like a drysack, and fold completely inside-out so no nasty build up inside.

No, I'm not affiliated with them.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

phlegm said:


> Hmmm, this is an old thread. Hate when most of the pics are MIA.
> 
> Regardless of pack, I'm a huge fan of Hydrapack bladders. They open like a drysack, and fold completely inside-out so no nasty build up inside.
> 
> No, I'm not affiliated with them.


I use the same and I love it  It's compact and has enough pockets for everything you need.


----------

